# MLC 17 Pictures



## Freqman1

So Day 0 started off with more in attendance than I have ever seen this early. A lot of nice stuff already and tomorrow should really perk up. I should call this "Archbar Wednesday"!  Always great to see old faces and meet new folks. Jim T. has thrown down a challenge to you readers to identify the item in picture 11. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks for the pictures , see you tommorow


----------



## bashton

Great...now I won't be able to get my normal 4-6 hours of sleep!

J/K! Counting down the hours before I hit the road. See everyone in the morning, and safe travels to anyone hitting the highway.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## UncleRemus

Not bad for a Wednesday !


----------



## Rust_Trader

So many tasty bikes.


----------



## highship

pic 11... not sure what its called but it mounts to the bottom of a seat facing the rear. has a switch with lights.
i have one on a girls sam sco. this is actually only the 2nd one i have seen. are they rare or valuable?


----------



## bikewhorder

What!!! is Nick selling his Huffman Mainliner?


----------



## Rust_Trader

We need swaps like that here in cali.


----------



## mike j

Great photo's, keep 'em coming guys. Weather looks pretty nice so far, knock on wood.


----------



## bikewhorder

How much was that Burgundy Huffman with the crowsbeak?


----------



## ratrodzrcool

Rust_Trader said:


> We need swaps like that here in cali.



The one in Ann Arbor is bigger and it is this Sunday people from all over the country come out to it and even Frisco bay stingrays from California  Have been there 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

Might be bigger but not necessarily better. I suppose it depends on what you are after. MLC today had people from California, New Mexico, Massachusetts, Georgia, Alabama, Wisconsin, North Carolina, South Carolina, Texas, D.C. Illinois, and parts unknown. Most of the folks from MLC will also be at Ann Arbor but by then pickins are a little thinner. If you aren't here tomorrow morning you are missing it! V/r Shawn


----------



## ratrodzrcool

Freqman1 said:


> Might be bigger but not necessarily better. I suppose it depends on what you are after. MLC today had people from California, New Mexico, Massachusetts, Georgia, Alabama, Wisconsin, North Carolina, South Carolina, Texas, D.C. Illinois, and parts unknown. Most of the folks from MLC will also be at Ann Arbor but by then pickins are a little thinner. If you aren't here tomorrow morning you are missing it! V/r Shawn



Awesome thanks [emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## slick

How much was the Alexander Rocket with Airflow fenders?


----------



## fordmike65

Rust_Trader said:


> We need swaps like that here in cali.



We do....kinda. See you in 2 weeks


----------



## John

Picture 11


----------



## Freqman1

slick said:


> How much was the Alexander Rocket with Airflow fenders?




Contact @New Mexico Brant V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey

Rust_Trader said:


> So many tasty bikes.



mmmmm   YUMMMY!


----------



## barneyguey

Any headbadge photos?


----------



## crazyhawk

Some more bike pics and some of the guys!


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
Its looking good.
Some nice bikes and parts are showing up.
Is Brant selling his Alexander Rocket bike?

Keep the pictures coming if you don't mind.


----------



## Spence36

Um how much for the green MTB ?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

cyclingday said:


> Is Brant selling his Alexander Rocket bike?




The Memory Lane bicycle is a Rocket re-creation I bought from Buck Hughs a couple weeks before I found the original one.  It was made about 15 years ago by a guy in Nebraska.  

On this trip I actually picked up three original John R. Alexander (the creator of the Rocket bike) scooter frames.  My plan is to build these out.  The first one is the the only girls "walk-through" example known to exist.


----------



## Nashman

Wish I was there, but at least some are and it's SUNNY!  Cool...


----------



## New Mexico Brant

A first-timer's Memory Lane observations:

Even dogs love Memory Lane.

There were  two nests of sand pipers on aged concrete pads at the event.  The eggs in one nest hatched today.  The parents were very stressed as people walked and rode by.  We put out caution tape and cones but many people were still oblivious with only bikes on their mind...   Anyway, the four chicks survived and they were up and running around by day's end.  The parents kept trying to herd them under a shipping container.

How often to you see a Huffy Radio Bike just laying around?

Observation in bicycle packing; this guy has Ninja skills...


----------



## Oldnut

bikewhorder said:


> How much was that Burgundy Huffman with the crowsbeak?



I think 2 g decent 39


----------



## OhioJones

Looking forward to enjoying my 2nd year of ML. From the looks of things it will be top notch yet again. 

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Robertriley

crazyhawk said:


> Some more bike pics and some of the guys!
> 
> View attachment 457157
> 
> View attachment 457158
> 
> View attachment 457159
> 
> View attachment 457160
> 
> View attachment 457161
> 
> View attachment 457162
> 
> View attachment 457165
> 
> View attachment 457167
> 
> View attachment 457168
> 
> View attachment 457169




Do these people have names?


----------



## bicycle larry

Freqman1 said:


> So Day 0 started off with more in attendance than I have ever seen this early. A lot of nice stuff already and tomorrow should really perk up. I should call this "Archbar Wednesday"!  Always great to see old faces and meet new folks. Jim T. has thrown down a challenge to you readers to identify the item in picture 11. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 457072 View attachment 457073 View attachment 457074 View attachment 457075 View attachment 457076 View attachment 457077 View attachment 457078 View attachment 457079 View attachment 457080 View attachment 457081 View attachment 457082 View attachment 457083 View attachment 457084 View attachment 457085 View attachment 457086 View attachment 457087 View attachment 457088 View attachment 457089 View attachment 457090 View attachment 457091



in the first picture is were I will be with duke vending , sonny gave up this spot in stad of were we uselly are. nice spot to have thanks sunnyfor the spot . headed out now . the hern boys are come this morning for 2 days , tom and jim allways has a lot of good bike stuff . from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

Nashman said:


> Wish I was there, but at least some are and it's SUNNY!  Cool...



hay wish you were to !!!! from bicycle larry Ontario Canada


----------



## dfa242

Robertriley said:


> Do these people have names?



Yes, but they've all been changed to protect the guilty...I mean, innocent!


----------



## Foxclassics

Thanks for all the neat pictures.  I'm hoping to be there Friday am.  Have lots to SELL. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

The time I went to MLC, there was barely anyone there and it wasn't worth the drive.

This time it's packed and I can't get off work. Go figure!


----------



## partsguy

New Mexico Brant said:


> A first-timer's Memory Lane observations:
> 
> Even dogs love Memory Lane.
> 
> There were  two nests of sand pipers on aged concrete pads at the event.  The eggs in one nest hatched today.  The parents were very stressed as people walked and rode by.  We put out caution tape and cones but many people were still oblivious with only bikes on their mind...   Anyway, the four chicks survived and they were up and running around by day's end.  The parents kept trying to herd them under a shipping container.
> 
> How often to you see a Huffy Radio Bike just laying around?
> 
> Observation in bicycle packing; this guy has Ninja skills...
> 
> View attachment 457205
> View attachment 457208
> View attachment 457206
> View attachment 457207



*
I NEED THAT ANTENNA!!!*


----------



## partsguy

New Mexico Brant said:


> A first-timer's Memory Lane observations:
> 
> Even dogs love Memory Lane.
> 
> There were  two nests of sand pipers on aged concrete pads at the event.  The eggs in one nest hatched today.  The parents were very stressed as people walked and rode by.  We put out caution tape and cones but many people were still oblivious with only bikes on their mind...   Anyway, the four chicks survived and they were up and running around by day's end.  The parents kept trying to herd them under a shipping container.
> 
> How often to you see a Huffy Radio Bike just laying around?
> 
> Observation in bicycle packing; this guy has Ninja skills...
> 
> View attachment 457205
> View attachment 457208
> View attachment 457206
> View attachment 457207





*Who owns that Radio Bike? I'll buy the whole thing to get the parts I need if necessary. PM sent about the loopstick antenna. Need the knobs too if has them and the LOCK CYLINDER. PayPal is ready!! I'll be passing by I-75 through Dayton on Friday evening. I will meet someone with cash to get that bike as it sits. You don't have to bother shipping it.*


----------



## ratrodz

New Mexico Brant said:


> A first-timer's Memory Lane observations:
> 
> Even dogs love Memory Lane.
> 
> There were  two nests of sand pipers on aged concrete pads at the event.  The eggs in one nest hatched today.  The parents were very stressed as people walked and rode by.  We put out caution tape and cones but many people were still oblivious with only bikes on their mind...   Anyway, the four chicks survived and they were up and running around by day's end.  The parents kept trying to herd them under a shipping container.
> 
> How often to you see a Huffy Radio Bike just laying around?
> 
> Observation in bicycle packing; this guy has Ninja skills...
> 
> View attachment 457205
> View attachment 457208
> View attachment 457206
> View attachment 457207




Huffrodz likes that radio bike!


----------



## higgens

How much they asking for the blue bird!?!?!??


----------



## partsguy

Radio Bike sold to yours truly! Thank you members who helped me get in touch with the owner!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Now THATS A VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP MEET! Going to have to go one of these years ....As soon as I find THAT POT OF GOLD!


----------



## partsguy

I'll have Elvis coursing through the tubes of that Radio bike in no time!


----------



## Maskadeo

I made it!!!


----------



## pedal_junky

Lunchtime on a Thursday afternoon at Memory Lane. Doesn't get much better.





 

Like a box of chocolates, you never know what yer gonna get.


----------



## Robertriley

higgens said:


> How much they asking for the blue bird!?!?!??



Lol... it took you long enough to notice it


----------



## ratrodzrcool

pedal_junky said:


> Lunchtime on a Thursday afternoon at Memory Lane. Doesn't get much better.View attachment 457345
> 
> View attachment 457346
> 
> Like a box of chocolates, you never know what yer gonna get.
> View attachment 457347



Very cool[emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 457344 I made it!!!



I feel more relaxed just looking at the photo.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 457344 I made it!!!



Man, I'm jealous as hell.


----------



## SHO2010

Did you get any bad weather last night.


----------



## partsguy

It rained here in Columbus...


----------



## UncleRemus

Thursday at ML was kicking ! Just a little Rain .


----------



## ratrodzrcool

Some from today my friend took  [emoji106] 









Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242

Thanks for sharing these pics - I would be interested to know more about this Iver truss frame.
Does anyone know the price or have contact info for the seller?
Thanks.


----------



## Freqman1

partsguy said:


> The time I went to MLC, there was barely anyone there and it wasn't worth the drive.
> 
> This time it's packed and I can't get off work. Go figure!



Surely that wasn't the Spring meet? Summer and Fall are not as well attended. BTW to all the people who have asked about bikes or parts I am no on the CABE during the swap. If you have my personal number feel free to call otherwise I will not see any PMs until the end of the day. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky

Freqman1 said:


> So Day 0 started off with more in attendance than I have ever seen this early. A lot of nice stuff already and tomorrow should really perk up. I should call this "Archbar Wednesday"!  Always great to see old faces and meet new folks. Jim T. has thrown down a challenge to you readers to identify the item in picture 11. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 457072 View attachment 457073 View attachment 457074 View attachment 457075 View attachment 457076 View attachment 457077 View attachment 457078 View attachment 457079 View attachment 457080 View attachment 457081 View attachment 457082 View attachment 457083 View attachment 457084 View attachment 457085 View attachment 457086 View attachment 457087 View attachment 457088 View attachment 457089 View attachment 457090 View attachment 457091




@dfa242 pic 13


----------



## New Mexico Brant

dfa242 said:


> Iver truss frame.
> Does anyone know the price or have contact info for the seller?



This bicycle sold.


----------



## dfa242

Okay, thanks guys.


----------



## Freqman1

Maybe a few repeats here. Like was mentioned a little rain in the middle of the day and then fierce wind but still a lot of activity. By the time these pics are posted  a lot of stuff has already sold--but I can't blame ya for trying! Highlights for me were seeing the dual suspension Airman Comet and the BSA Indian Racer. A good friend got the Speedline and I know of three Bluebirds changing hands.  V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

A few more...


----------



## Nashman

partsguy said:


> I'll have Elvis coursing through the tubes of that Radio bike in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 457334



WOW.....WHAT A BIKE!!


----------



## Nashman

Freqman1 said:


> Maybe a few repeats here. Like was mentioned a little rain in the middle of the day and then fierce wind but still a lot of activity. By the time these pics are posted  a lot of stuff has already sold--but I can't blame ya for trying! Highlights for me were seeing the dual suspension Airman Comet and the BSA Indian Racer. A good friend got the Speedline and I know of three Bluebirds changing hands.  V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 457515 View attachment 457516 View attachment 457517 View attachment 457518 View attachment 457519 View attachment 457520 View attachment 457521 View attachment 457522 View attachment 457523 View attachment 457524 View attachment 457525 View attachment 457526 View attachment 457527 View attachment 457528 View attachment 457529 View attachment 457530



Great pics and nice update...THANKS!!


----------



## Nashman

d


rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Man, I'm jealous as hell.



DITTO.....


----------



## TheDXjedi

How much are they asking for the green Motobike?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley

I always say to myself that if I was to head out there one of these day that it would cost so much to get there that I'd have no money to buy anything.  After seeing all the photos, I'd just love to go there and look and meet the people.  May next year.


----------



## Robertriley

dfa242 said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics - I would be interested to know more about this Iver truss frame.
> Does anyone know the price or have contact info for the seller?
> Thanks.
> View attachment 457494




You have great taste!


----------



## Maskadeo

TheDXjedi said:


> How much are they asking for the green Motobike?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He told me $3500


----------



## Balloontyre

....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Robertriley said:


> I always say to myself that if I was to head out there one of these day that it would cost so much to get there that I'd have no money to buy anything.  After seeing all the photos, I'd just love to go there and look and meet the people.  May next year.


----------



## bashton

Had an awesome day and a few hours of dry before the rain and wind came in. Managed to buy five bikes; a gorgeous all original Coppertone Mini Twinn from Gary Wold, a Green Runabout (in the pouring rain!), a purple Sears Spyder, also in the pouring rain, a nicely restore Hurricane 5 and a complete original paint '64. Thanks to all who gave me some great deals!

Plenty of vendors and some great bikes! Will of course be back bright and early in the morning for round 2. 

Hope to see Jungle Terry to help feed my Barracuda addiction!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## OhioJones

The hardest part is leaving. I didn't want to leave. I just wanted lightning to strike every single person that was there so I could have my pick of all of the bikes. bwahahaha. 
Cannot say a bad thing about ML. This being my second year, I really wasn't sure what to expect. But, I must say that for me this year was even better than last. Doesn't hurt that I brought home a sexy bike this year, either. 
Looking forward to AA.  I have a hot date coming with. Woot Woot!! And no, she's not blood related!@#!!@#$


----------



## scrubbinrims

Thanks for the pics, looks like the best inventory of prewar balloners at a swap I've ever seen.
If the Mercury pod bike or the ladies RMS is still for sale, please lmk
I'm coaching U10 soccer again and couldn't make it.
Chris


----------



## mfhemi1969

Shawn, Thanks for delivering the Monark to MLC, I will be riding the daylites out of it in Indy. And Bicycle Larry i had a lot of fun talking to you today, You northerner's are crazy as hell !  See you all soon. Mike


----------



## Kstone

I'm too excited to sleep!!!!! I can't freaking wait!!!


----------



## Nashman

Right on.... you got that bike!!


----------



## Nashman

UncleRemus said:


> Thursday at ML was kicking ! Just a little Rain . View attachment 457452 View attachment 457453 View attachment 457454 View attachment 457455 View attachment 457456 View attachment 457457 View attachment 457458 View attachment 457459 View attachment 457460 View attachment 457461 View attachment 457462 View attachment 457463 View attachment 457464 View attachment 457465 View attachment 457466 View attachment 457467 View attachment 457468 View attachment 457469 View attachment 457470 View attachment 457471



Remus...You are "the MAN".........


----------



## Nashman

Robertriley said:


> I always say to myself that if I was to head out there one of these day that it would cost so much to get there that I'd have no money to buy anything.  After seeing all the photos, I'd just love to go there and look and meet the people.  May next year.



et tu brute ( Chris)...aka...me too!


----------



## Phattiremike

Shawn, Thanks for the pictures.  I see some awesome bikes, I won't miss the show next year!


----------



## Dan the bike man

Wow, way better stuff there than most I usually see at AA!!! I hope sellers keep their prices high there, and wait til AA to sell at better prices! ha ha. Thanks for the pictures, I am looking forward to Sunday, except it's going to be a wash out they are saying, rain all day, not cool!


----------



## charnleybob

Robertriley said:


> Do these people have names?




"Stuck in the mud" Don and Ed.


----------



## SHO2010

How about some more pictures guy's.


----------



## pedal_junky

Dreamy.


----------



## Robertriley

pedal_junky said:


> Dreamy.View attachment 457799
> 
> View attachment 457800
> 
> View attachment 457801



I'm in love


----------



## Freqman1

Friday--I was really excited today because Alan @Oldbikes brought a bike we made a deal on about a month ago. From the first time I saw pics of it I knew I wanted it. The icing on the cake is that it matches my original paint Arrow in the same colors. I know Alan loved this bike but rest assured it has a great home in Georgia! Great meeting some new people today-Derrick @deddings sold me the Hawthorne five bar which has since shed its basket. A big thanks to all who made this a great time for my Dad and I so far. We are ready for Ann Arbor now! V/r Shawn




 

 

Me on the left Alan on the right


----------



## New Mexico Brant

It is great to see other people's perspective of the event.  Many of these bikes and parts I saw but some alluded me when I walked the fields.  Seeing them here is an entirely different experience.

Congrats Shawn on your purchase; what a beauty!  It was my favorite bicycle I saw the past few days, maybe with the exception of the red, blue, with yellow pin striped original paint Miami rumored to be owned by an esteemed Ohio bicycle "patriarch" who was unable to attend the event.


----------



## Balloontyre

pedal_junky said:


> Dreamy.View attachment 457799
> 
> View attachment 457800
> 
> View attachment 457801




So nice, so nice!


----------



## SHO2010

Freqman1 said:


> Friday--I was really excited today because Alan @Oldbikes brought a bike we made a deal on about a month ago. From the first time I saw pics of it I knew I wanted it. The icing on the cake is that it matches my original paint Arrow in the same colors. I know Alan loved this bike but rest assured it has a great home in Georgia! Great meeting some new people today-Derrick @deddings sold me the Hawthorne five bar which has since shed its basket. A big thanks to all who made this a great time for my Dad and I so far. We are ready for Ann Arbor now! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 457983 View attachment 457984 View attachment 457985 View attachment 457986 View attachment 457987 View attachment 457988 View attachment 457989 View attachment 457990 View attachment 457991 View attachment 457992 View attachment 457993 View attachment 457994 View attachment 457995 View attachment 457996 View attachment 457997 View attachment 457998



Thank you for the pictures. I cant wait until I get to Ann Arbor Sunday.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Nice pics! - I'd recognize the "catfish cage" anywhere (parts for sale)


----------



## Balloontyre




----------



## Phattiremike

Nice score Shawn!  Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## Oldnut

Freqman1 said:


> Friday--I was really excited today because Alan @Oldbikes brought a bike we made a deal on about a month ago. From the first time I saw pics of it I knew I wanted it. The icing on the cake is that it matches my original paint Arrow in the same colors. I know Alan loved this bike but rest assured it has a great home in Georgia! Great meeting some new people today-Derrick @deddings sold me the Hawthorne five bar which has since shed its basket. A big thanks to all who made this a great time for my Dad and I so far. We are ready for Ann Arbor now! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 457983 View attachment 457984 View attachment 457985Me on the left Alan on the right View attachment 457986 View attachment 457987 View attachment 457988 View attachment 457989 View attachment 457990 View attachment 457991 View attachment 457992 View attachment 457993 View attachment 457994 View attachment 457995 View attachment 457996 View attachment 457997 View attachment 457998



I saw that red long tank today.i haven't been grabbed by a bike this bad in a long time.whats a bluebird?


----------



## Flat Tire

Great time as always!!! Got a couple nice tool box tanks from Catfish & Joe M., and did well selling. Hung out with all the gang, good food on site, Can't ask for more! Got cold Thursday evening tho, but my 100 ft. Extension cord and electric blanket took care of that!


----------



## Goldenindian

500th post!!

I had a awesome time! it was my first time attending memory lane. I didn't know what to expect. I really didn't buy much, seen a lot of cool stuff, but meeting all the really nice people was the best part. Talking bikes, sharing laughs. The weather overall was better than expected. I got a sunburn I didn't have to pay a dime for..haha...hope to make it a  tradition.

P.s I did get a quick look at that Miami....blown away.


----------



## bicycle larry

WERE BACK HERE SOME PICTURES


----------



## bicycle larry

MORE


----------



## pedal_junky

Such a great time at Memory Lane. Made some friends, met some Cabers, sold a pile of parts, and brought home a great bike. (And a crusty New Departure parts box) Here's some more pics.

I stayed in Napoleon Wednesday night and found a great little restaurant/pub. Spenglers, it's been around a while.



This thing was packed full of parts, and a mouse nest.












Even this old house painted bike didn't last long.


----------



## rustystone2112

Rust_Trader said:


> We need swaps like that here in cali.



use to have a lot of them in the 80's & 90's  the WHIZZ-IN'S  and  Doc. Gibson's meets 
s


----------



## Balloontyre

Coming in across the field from the west.


----------



## jd56

Robertriley said:


> I always say to myself that if I was to head out there one of these day that it would cost so much to get there that I'd have no money to buy anything.  After seeing all the photos, I'd just love to go there and look and meet the people.  May next year.



My feeling to the T

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry

here is some pictures of some of the older bikes there


----------



## Maskadeo

I sold 3/4 of the stuff I brought and then I splurged and bought something really amazing!


----------



## zephyrblau

let me echo the 'thanks' already expressed. looks like a lot of fun. time to start planning for next year ? 
on another note... anybody know the story behind this gem ?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Maskadeo said:


> I sold 3/4 of the stuff I brought and then I splurged and bought something really amazing! View attachment 458329



One of the BEST color combos - congrats !!


----------



## 55tbird

zephyrblau said:


> let me echo the 'thanks' already expressed. looks like a lot of fun. time to start planning for next year ?
> on another note... anybody know the story behind this gem ?
> 
> View attachment 458330



I picked up this early Indian complete with seat, crank and bars. Also bought another Indian project.


----------



## BLWNMNY

Awesome swap, I would love to go to one like this. I'm jealous! Anybody see a decent rider set of tripple drop center wheels for a Colson?


----------



## PCHiggin

I want that Holiday!


----------



## SHO2010

Thanks to all the CABERS that posted pictures it really getg me excited for the swap meets and riding season after a long winter in the Midwest. I know I am going to leave Ann Arbor wishing I had more to spend but looking forward to roaming the grounds searching for rusty gold!


----------



## bashton

OK, here's a few more random pics from ML Friday. Another great day!

Thanks to everyone who has posted pics and look forward to seeing you Sunday, rain or shine.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## rollfaster

bashton said:


> OK, here's a few more random pics from ML Friday. Another great day!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has posted pics and look forward to seeing you Sunday, rain or shine.
> 
> Bashton
> MCACN Managing Member
> Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
> www.mcacn.com
> 
> View attachment 458364
> 
> View attachment 458365
> 
> View attachment 458366
> 
> View attachment 458367
> 
> View attachment 458368
> 
> View attachment 458370
> 
> View attachment 458371
> 
> View attachment 458372
> 
> View attachment 458373
> 
> View attachment 458374
> 
> View attachment 458376
> 
> View attachment 458377
> 
> View attachment 458380
> 
> View attachment 458382
> 
> View attachment 458383
> 
> View attachment 458384
> 
> View attachment 458385
> 
> View attachment 458386
> 
> View attachment 458387
> 
> View attachment 458388



great pics, love that prewar cwc at the top, first pic.


----------



## Kstone

This girl's a dream boat



 
Oogling Sam's colson with the beautiful pinstriping



 

 

 
You know how I love my middleweight luxury liners...


----------



## kreika

Thanks Shawn for starting the thread and everyone who has posted pics!!! Now those of us who can't make it can daydream vicariously through the photos.  So many great bikes, parts, and good times it looks.....have fun all!


----------



## Autocycleplane

Maskadeo said:


> I sold 3/4 of the stuff I brought and then I splurged and bought something really amazing! View attachment 458329




WOW!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Freqman1 said:


> Maybe a few repeats here. Like was mentioned a little rain in the middle of the day and then fierce wind but still a lot of activity. By the time these pics are posted  a lot of stuff has already sold--but I can't blame ya for trying! Highlights for me were seeing the dual suspension Airman Comet and the BSA Indian Racer. A good friend got the Speedline and I know of three Bluebirds changing hands.  V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 457515 View attachment 457516 View attachment 457517 View attachment 457518 View attachment 457519 View attachment 457520 View attachment 457521 View attachment 457522 View attachment 457523 View attachment 457524 View attachment 457525 View attachment 457526 View attachment 457527 View attachment 457528 View attachment 457529 View attachment 457530



Would any one know if sam sold the WESTERN FLYER SUPER or how to get in touch with him.If not i can only hope he is at trexlertown next weekend and still has it.


----------



## Freqman1

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Would any one know if sam sold the WESTERN FLYER SUPER or how to get in touch with him.If not i can only hope he is at trexlertown next weekend and still has it.



The bike sold Friday morning. Not sure to who. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre

I thought this was a cool bike, aged just right and improved with patina.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Freqman1 said:


> The bike sold Friday morning. Not sure to who. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn, 1, Like they say you snooze you lose


----------



## Balloontyre

This bike was calling me, shoulda woulda coulda. Damn,


----------



## Nickinator

bikewhorder said:


> What!!! is Nick selling his Huffman Mainliner?




He's not selling it, it's going in the show Sunday.  Brought a rider seat and he's got a ride for the week [emoji3]
Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre

Very nice pair of bikes, poor photo


----------



## bicycle larry

PCHiggin said:


> I want that Holiday!



cat fish had this one I think its gone it was a good deel for some ome  from bicycle larry.


----------



## bicycle larry

lynn and I got these at memory lane now lynn has 2 1952 shwinns and I have 2 jet flows , jet flow come from tinker dave , many thanks to you tinker I love it !!!!!! from bicycle


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

bicycle larry said:


> lynn and I got these at memory lane now lynn has 2 1952 shwinns and I have 2 jet flows , jet flow come from tinker dave , many thanks to you tinker I love it !!!!!! from bicycle
> 
> View attachment 458529
> 
> View attachment 458530



Hey Larry you sure did not waste any time putting the jet flow together.Tinker was set up right in front of me and i cant believe i missed it.


----------



## bicycle larry

her is some more pic.   will some one please get potos of ann arbor show  thanks from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

hay gene 


HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Hey Larry you sure did not waste any time putting the jet flow together.Tinker was set up right in front of me and i cant believe i missed it.



, just like me I all most lost out on them tires you had in the back of the pick up .there great , from bicycle larry


----------



## zephyrblau

anybody recall the price on the tall Mead ?


----------



## mason_man

Hope you guys have fun .
Sticker from MLC 1994

RAY


----------



## vincev

Great thread ! Thanks for the pictures !.This is more stimulating than the "Babes on Bikes" thread.Well maybe AS stimulating.


----------



## zephyrblau

55tbird said:


> I picked up this early Indian complete with seat, crank and bars. Also bought another Indian project.




lucky dog


----------



## kreika

Freqman1 said:


> Friday--I was really excited today because Alan @Oldbikes brought a bike we made a deal on about a month ago. From the first time I saw pics of it I knew I wanted it. The icing on the cake is that it matches my original paint Arrow in the same colors. I know Alan loved this bike but rest assured it has a great home in Georgia! Great meeting some new people today-Derrick @deddings sold me the Hawthorne five bar which has since shed its basket. A big thanks to all who made this a great time for my Dad and I so far. We are ready for Ann Arbor now! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 457983 View attachment 457984 View attachment 457985Me on the left Alan on the right View attachment 457986 View attachment 457987 View attachment 457988 View attachment 457989 View attachment 457990 View attachment 457991 View attachment 457992 View attachment 457993 View attachment 457994 View attachment 457995 View attachment 457996 View attachment 457997 View attachment 457998





Picture 9 Aluminum fenders on the inside please come to my house. My Shelby would like to meet you.


----------



## fordmike65

kreika said:


> Picture 9 Aluminum fenders on the inside please come to my house. My Shelby would like to meet you.



Too late. On their way here


----------



## fordmike65

Anyone have any info on this ladies Dayton? If so, please pm me


----------



## ratrodz

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone have any info on this ladies Dayton? If so, please pm me
> 
> View attachment 458702



Yup


----------



## kreika

fordmike65 said:


> Too late. On their way here




Oh like you need another pair to torture us with trade only.  lol


----------



## Bajaway

Anybody have contact info on the western flyer super thanks I've been looking for one


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Wow the ultimate tire patch collection- thanks for the pics!


----------



## Nickinator

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone have any info on this ladies Dayton? If so, please pm me
> 
> View attachment 458702




It sold immediately upon being taken out of the trailer, the twins got it so look for it on ebay...

Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry

Nickinator said:


> It sold immediately upon being taken out of the trailer, the twins got it so look for it on ebay...
> 
> Darcie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think the twins got almost every think ,talk about the American pickers !!!!ha ha I would of like the org green monark!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## rollfaster

Thanks to all from the great pics to drool over. If we can't be there, it's the next best thing. Now looking forward to the AA pics!


----------



## Rollo

bicycle larry said:


> I think the twins got almost every think ,talk about the American pickers !!!!ha ha I would of like the org green monark!!!! from bicycle larry



... So .. who are the twins? ...


----------



## bicycle larry

I just meet them ,reel nice ladys ,your better to talk to nick and darie  from bicycle larry


----------



## Oldbikes

bicycle larry said:


> I just meet them ,reel nice ladys ,your better to talk to nick and darie  from bicycle larry




Bicycle Larry, you've been had! Their reputation precedes them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549

Freqman1 said:


> A few more...
> 
> View attachment 457531 View attachment 457532 View attachment 457533 View attachment 457534 View attachment 457535 View attachment 457536 View attachment 457537 View attachment 457538 View attachment 457539 View attachment 457540 View attachment 457541



 anybody have any info on the rollfast,thanks


----------



## 56 Vette

A few more general shots, was a good show even with the rain and wind. Joe


----------



## deddings

Hey there Shawn! Thanks for the chats and for giving the 5 bar a good home! I too had a blast and left with a couple of gems as well. Cheers to all the new friends made and to the next show!


----------



## deddings

Sometimes you trade an entire table of parts for the one bike that you "have to have." This crazy art Columbia came home with me. Chers again Shawn and everyone else who was there!


----------



## catfish

PCHiggin said:


> I want that Holiday!




It sold.


----------



## ZE52414

Shawn thank you for starting the thread and everyone with the pics! Looked like a great time! Wish work wasn't running my life right! :/


----------



## zephyrblau

anybody know who belongs to this ?


----------



## ratrodzrcool

zephyrblau said:


> anybody know who belongs to this ?
> 
> View attachment 460113



That's funny you posted that i met a guy at Ann Arbor that showed me some pics and he said Hold this and that's what he gave me to hold [emoji54] [emoji106]  i had no idea it was worth that much!

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator

zephyrblau said:


> anybody know who belongs to this ?
> 
> View attachment 460113



Think it was on Scott Mc's table, but I thought I saw Bob Barnes from Cali with it. 
Just think how much the originals are lol.

Darcie


----------



## ratrodzrcool

Nickinator said:


> It was on Scott Mc's table, but I thought I saw Bob Barnes from Cali with it. Just think how much the original one is lol.
> 
> Darcie



So it was the same one i held it when Bob showed me pics Nice guy[emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

zephyrblau said:


> anybody know who belongs to this ?
> 
> View attachment 460113




This was on Scott's table when I took the photo. By the time most of these photos are posted the stuff has moved on but I know of a couple guys that scored off pics posted. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

tech549 said:


> anybody have any info on the rollfast,thanks




It was one of the best things to show up. Didn't take long to sell.


----------



## zephyrblau

thanks for the feedback guys and another thanks to you Shaun for posting.


----------



## catfish




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

UncleRemus said:


> Thursday at ML was kicking ! Just a little Rain . View attachment 457452 View attachment 457453 View attachment 457454 View attachment 457455 View attachment 457456 View attachment 457457 View attachment 457458 View attachment 457459 View attachment 457460 View attachment 457461 View attachment 457462 View attachment 457463 View attachment 457464 View attachment 457465 View attachment 457466 View attachment 457467 View attachment 457468 View attachment 457469 View attachment 457470 View attachment 457471



What happened to the this Roadmaster? How much were they asking? Did anyone here get it?


----------



## sm2501

zephyrblau said:


> anybody know who belongs to this ?
> 
> View attachment 460113




I've got it if you need it.

Scott


----------



## OldSkipTooth

This is a beautiful machine! Anyone know where she went?


----------



## fordmike65

OldSkipTooth said:


> This is a beautiful machine! Anyone know where she went?



Nowhere. I believe that's Nick's, and it was only on display.
@Nickinator
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ba...k-all-cleaned-up-and-riding-once-again.58719/


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Ah, thanks! nice to know its too good to be true!


----------



## Nickinator

OldSkipTooth said:


> This is a beautiful machine! Anyone know where she went?




He brought it to ride and put in the show at Ann Arbor, won a nice plaque 
Darcie


----------



## OldSkipTooth

VG!


----------



## bicycle larry

mfhemi1969 said:


> Shawn, Thanks for delivering the Monark to MLC, I will be riding the daylites out of it in Indy. And Bicycle Larry i had a lot of fun talking to you today, You northerner's are crazy as hell !  See you all soon. Mike



ha ha I'm crazy!!!! ha ha good time takeing to you to  from bicycle larry


----------

